

Scamville: Just the tip of the iceberg - nana_gb
http://prosper.tracking202.com/blog/come-on-is-this-industry-that-thoughtless-and-shortsighted

======
nana_gb
The scams highlighted by the scamville series of articles pale in comparison
to some of the offers being promoted and the deceptive ways they are being
promoted everyday by affiliate marketers and people in the performance
marketing space. Not saying that everyone is a bad apple, but it's a mess out
there.

